# Environmental Dust causing pads not to move properly in kit? Is this possible?



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

I drive a 2003 Nissan SER Spec V. It currently has 228xx KM on the engine/body/brakes etc. It's been to all service and suggested nissan maintance.

So I took the car to the dealership today to get my rear brake pads looked at because the mechanics at a local told me the left rear pad is down pretty low. 

They told me this, it's caused by environmental dust and conditions and gunk stuck in the caliper causing the pad not to move properly so it WON'T BE COVERED UNDER WARRENTY"

this is off the workorder: "Brake pads - not moving properly in the kit - pads are seizing - caused by environmental dust etc. Calipers are in good shape" 

Is that reasonable at all? That makes no sense to me esp when I only have 23K KM on the car, and I had them inspected 9K KM ago and they were at 80% and now the LR is down to about 20% and the RR is down to 40% 

So they don't have to cover it under warrenty..sounds fishy IMO.

Someone told me this: "that is just fluff. Moisture and brake dust, road dust, and whatever other nasties build up over time on the stainless inserts. This action prohibits the pads from properly sliding in the stainless mounts. I just ground a bit off of my outter tabs on the pads and they move nice and easy again. I took about .010 off on each side."

I still think it should be covered under warrenty. Stock brake pads on NORMAL driving should not last less than 30K KM esp when the average person drives 25K Km a year.

So they wanted to charge me for 4 brake pads (for the rear) labour and a new hardware kit that's not dirty (although they said they COULD clean it to save me $60) without wanting to cover any of it under warrenty.

Am I being unreasonable thinking this should be covered under warrenty? On top of bitching what else should I do to make sure it gets covered next time I phone into the dealership?

I'm going to call nissan canada first, and see what they will do.

It seems this might affect the front as well as they only have 50% pads left...hmmm wierd


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Their comments are 100% BS and that should be covered under warranty.

If they're stuck that early and there is not CONSIDERABLE buildup of road grime like asphalt pieces from a freshly painted road or something... (brake dust is completely normal and the system should be designed to work even when covered in dust.. they can not say that "enrivonmental dust" is causing the pads to sieze.

If the calipers seize due to "dust", then the calipers, pads, and hardware are defective and should be replaced under warranty. Millions of people in this country drive their cars for YEARS and never clean their brake systems. The cars and brake systems are designed to handle this type of use. So them complaining about dust buildup in 23k KM (that's just 14K miles for you non-metric people), is a totally assinine statement.

go in there and ask to speak directly with the service manager and don't waste your time with the monkeys at the front desk.. tell him this is BS and you both know it.

If they refuse to cover it under warranty, tell them to put your car back together immediately, then turn around and walk out. do not pay them a penny for their "services". Find another dealer in your area if possible and ask them to look at the car. Don't mention the other dealer at all, as they will just agree with them instead of doing the work themselves... 

If that fails, then call nissan corporate and explain the situation to them and see what they will do.


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

Just got off the phone with Nissan Canada, talked to 3 diffrent people, spent a LONG time. They wont' cover under warrenty because environmental factors contribute to wear and tear.  They are assuming it (the pins) were properly lubercated from factory 

WTF? so angry...nissan isn't doing a good job trying to keep someone who's family has bought nothing but nissans for the past 20 years  

When you re-install brake pads arn't you supposed to lube all the things like that?

Even if it wasn't properly lubed from the factory, the dealership HAS to make that diagnosis, and Nissan canada cannot do anything 

The worst thing is they ARE the better dealership in the city, there are only two, and the other one tried to screw me over even WORSE before.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Then you have two choices at this point..

get a laywer involved and sue them for the parts and service that should be under warranty, or suck it up and get out your wallet.


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> Then you have two choices at this point..
> 
> get a laywer involved and sue them for the parts and service that should be under warranty, or suck it up and get out your wallet.


It wouldn't be worth it to get a laywer involved, they arn't as popular here as they are in the US, so they charge alot more.

So I'd rather just buy new pads, and just get some of my buddies to install.

Is there any specific thing I shoudl do, ie lubercant and make sure it's PROPERLY lubed when I reinstall the pieces?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

yup.. just clean and lube everything as mentioned in the service manual and you should be okay.
someone else mentioned enlarging the holes just a tad where the slider pins go through on the pads.. that may help as well.


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

Matt93SE said:


> yup.. just clean and lube everything as mentioned in the service manual and you should be okay.
> someone else mentioned enlarging the holes just a tad where the slider pins go through on the pads.. that may help as well.


Where do you pick up a service manual? Is there a site where I can look up stuff and download it?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

look around on the forums.. there are links everywhere..
particularly in the MAxima section, as I stuck a thread in each forum.


----------

